# so whats the difference between the Dingoo A330 and A320?



## Tac 21 (Jun 3, 2010)

http://shoptemp.com/products/Dingoo-A330-H...nsole-p-99.html

http://shoptemp.com/products/Dingoo-A320-H...nsole-p-45.html

noticed there is two... why? why is one worth more?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 3, 2010)

The A330 is a slight improvement on the A320. It has some more ram, and the CPU has not been underclocked, and it is compatible with the wireless gamepad accessory, ideal for hooking up to a TV display.

You should check out GBAtemp's official reviews for the A330 and the A320. Although in summary it seems the A320 is cheaper and overall better value and better quality.
Shoptemp is also out of stock on the A330.


Aaaanyway, if that's been of any help to you, please consider using my Shoptemp affiliate link.


----------

